# Cats Lounging in the Sun



## SeaBreeze

Nice video of cats enjoying the sunshine.  Do you have any pictures of your cats lounging in the sun?


----------



## SeaBreeze

My Loki lounging in the sun.


----------



## oakapple

Beautiful cat, such a lovely colour, a Russian Blue? or a Korat?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank you Oakapple, he's a Manx (no tail).


----------



## AZ Jim

Thanks SB...Nothing can relax like our little feline friends.


----------



## oakapple

I hadn't noticed there was no tail!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's a better view, that little poof in the tail area is only fur that is pushed up when he sits, no tail at all.


----------



## oakapple

Does he hunt?


----------



## SeaBreeze

He's not a big hunter, and he only goes out one or two hours a day, usually in and out a few times, not often a long stretch.  He's stalked some mice in the garage, but I only saw him with a dead one on the porch once, and he wasn't carrying it or eating it, didn't witness that he actually killed it really.  He'll lie in a place where he's hidden and watch birds in the yard, but doesn't really go after them to get them.  I've had hunters in the past and they've brought me their "gifts", glad this one's a lover not a fighter.


----------



## Cookie

He's a real handsome guy and looks cute and cuddly too - a real sweetie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Cookie, he's a little angel, follows me around just like a little puppy, and will usually come when called too.  He sleeps by my pillow almost every night, but sometimes not for the whole night.  He'll put his 'arm' around my neck and snuggle up to me, he purrs all the time and sometimes trills when really happy...love my furkids.  We take him camping with us and he goes out loose just like the dog, usually stays close to camp with us.


----------



## jujube

View attachment 16736

Well, you asked.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Silly girl!


----------



## oakapple

SeaBreeze said:


> He's not a big hunter, and he only goes out one or two hours a day, usually in and out a few times, not often a long stretch.  He's stalked some mice in the garage, but I only saw him with a dead one on the porch once, and he wasn't carrying it or eating it, didn't witness that he actually killed it really.  He'll lie in a place where he's hidden and watch birds in the yard, but doesn't really go after them to get them.  I've had hunters in the past and they've brought me their "gifts", glad this one's a lover not a fighter.


I wonder how it would go if it came to court?Nobody actually witnessed him killing the mouse, but he was sat next to the body!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Nice kitties...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

Awe SB, what a lovely sleeping kitty. So peaceful.


----------



## SifuPhil

Great video and pics, Sea. Makes me want to put Mao in a sunny spot, but unfortunately here in PA they've banned sunshine from September until May ...


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, what about one of those lights for people who have SADS? Are they really expensive?


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Philly, what about one of those lights for people who have SADS? Are they really expensive?



Too expensive for Mao - he'd probably just knock it over and break it the first day.

No, I just duct-tape him to the floor and shine a flashlight on him for an hour.


----------



## Shalimar

Be afraid. Be very afraid.......


----------

